

Scala 2.8.0 RC4 released - spivey
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/6668

======
jfager
All of these Scala "RC" release announcements are pretty worthless. They say
nothing at all about what's getting fixed in each, they just repeat the same
general Scala 2.8.0 feature set.

Edit: also, if you read the mailing list, people are already running into
problems with RC4.

~~~
sgt
I agree with you, it's frustrating.

